# When ψευτο- is not pseudo-: the case of ψευτοπονηράκιας



## sarant (Apr 2, 2009)

Πολλοί ξένοι φίλοι του ελληνικού πολιτισμού και ειδικά των ρεμπέτικων δυσκολεύονται να καταλάβουν κάποιες λέξεις. Δυστυχώς, οι απαντήσεις που παίρνουν στις απορίες τους δεν είναι πάντοτε σωστές.

Ένας εγγλέζος φίλος μου, λάτρης των ρεμπέτικων, δεν καταλάβαινε μερικές λέξεις σε ένα τραγούδι της Ρίτας Αμπατζή, το εξής:
ΕΙΣΑΙ ΦΑΝΤΗΣ 

Ε ρε, κι εγώ που διάλεξα εσένα το μπερμπάντη 
και μου ξηγιέσαι πονηρά, σε κόζαρα, ρε φάντη! 

Στο σορολόπ μου τό΄ριξες, βρε ψευτοπονηράκια 
και σ΄έχω κάνει τσακωτό με κάτι κοριτσάκια. 

Μου κάνεις το κορόιδο κι όλο μου λες, <<τί τρέχει;" 
και να σε φτύσω αλλού κοιτάς, σου φαίνεται πως βρέχει. 

Ίσα, ρε φάντη! 

Και πως με εκατήντησες, κοπέλα σα νταρντάνα 
και το μπαγιόκο μού΄φαγες, βρε ψευτοαρπαγάνα. 

Μα ΄γω κρατάω πισινή και δε θα σου περάσει 
και ξαφνικά θα το ιδείς η μπόμπα που θα σκάσει. 

Γειά σου, βρε Ρίτα, μάγκισσα! 
Γειά σου, Σαλονικιέ μου! 

Του τις εξήγησα, ο ίδιος όμως μου είπε ότι σε ένα φόρουμ του Usenet (μέσω γκουγκλ) είχε βρει διαφορετική εξήγηση. Πράγματι, στο φόρουμ αυτό, ένας κατά τα φαινόμενα έλληνας και ίσως λεξικογράφος (κατά δήλωσή του) δίνει την εξής εξήγηση:
_ψευτοπονηράκιας, ψευτοαρπαγάνας. 
psefto-ponirakias (pseudo-cunning) a person who pretends or try to 
persuade that he is clever though he is not. 
psefto- arpaganas (pseudo-snatcher) a person who expropriates. In this 
case and if we consider that it is a woman who attacks her lover who 
cheats her (or a pimp) she mocks him by saying that he is not even 
capable to get her money in an “elegant” way. _

Διαφωνώ ριζικά. Το ψευτοπονηράκιας και το ψευτοαρπαγάνα, εδώ, δεν είναι η συνηθισμένη περίπτωση του προθέματος ψευτο-, που συμπίπτει με το ψευδο-. Ψευτογιατρός είναι πράγματι ένας που προσποιείται τον γιατρό, αλλά ψευτοπονηράκιας δεν είναι, όπως νομίζει ο συμβουλάτορας πιο πάνω, κάποιος που... προσποιείται τον πονηρό, είναι απλούστατα ένας πονηρός που λέει πολλά ψέματα. Είναι "ψεύτης" και "πονηράκιας" μαζί. Όχι pseudo-cunning αλλά a liar and a cunning, a cunning liar.

Το ίδιο και ο ψευτοαρπαγάνας.

Παρόμοιοι σχηματισμοί δεν είναι πολλοί, αλλά υπάρχουν. Πρόχειρα, ψευτοθόδωρος δεν είναι κάποιος που υποδύεται πως τον λένε Θόδωρο, αλλά ένας Θόδωρος που λέει πολλά ψέματα (και, αργότερα, οποιοσδήποτε λέει ψέματα). Και ψευτοφυλλάδα δεν είναι ένα έντυπο που υποδύεται τη φυλλάδα, αλλά μια εφημερίδα γεμάτη ψέματα.

Καλά τα λέω ή κάνω λάθος;


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 2, 2009)

Νομίζω πως στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση έχεις δίκιο, ειδικά αν λάβουμε υπόψη αυτό που ακολουθεί "...και σ΄έχω κάνει τσακωτό με κάτι κοριτσάκια."


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 2, 2009)

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με την εκτίμησή σου. Στο συγκεκριμένο άσμα περιγράφεται κάποιος που είναι όντως πονηρός και ψεύτης, όχι κάποιος που πάει να κάνει τον πονηρό ενώ είναι χαζός και ανίκανος για πονηριές.


----------



## Elsa (Apr 2, 2009)

Τέτοια μπερδέματα με τα σύνθετα υπάρχουν κι άλλα:
Χαρτοκιβώτιο είναι το κιβώτιο από χαρτόνι αλλά χαρτοκλέφτης δεν είναι ο χαρτονένιος κλέφτης. 
Και λυκόσκυλο είναι η διασταύρωση λύκου και σκύλου αλλά αλογόμυγα δεν είναι η αντίστοιχη αλόγου και μύγας.


----------



## nickel (Apr 2, 2009)

Ίσως θα έπρεπε να συμπεριλάβουμε τον _ψευδομάρτυρα_ και την _ψευδομαρτυρία_ σ' αυτές τις εξαιρέσεις. Μαρτυρεί ψευδή, δίνει ψευδή κατάθεση, αλλά δεν παύει να είναι μάρτυρας.


----------



## sarant (Apr 2, 2009)

Ναι μπράβο! Δεν είχα σκεφτεί τους λόγιους σχηματισμούς.
Κι όταν λέει κανείς "ψευτοδήμαρχος Κακλαμάνης" δεν εννοεί το ίδιο με το "ψευτοδήμαρχος ή ψευδοδήμαρχος Κερύνειας"


----------



## tsioutsiou (Apr 3, 2009)

nickel said:


> Ίσως θα έπρεπε να συμπεριλάβουμε τον _ψευδομάρτυρα_ και την _ψευδομαρτυρία_ σ' αυτές τις εξαιρέσεις. Μαρτυρεί ψευδή, δίνει ψευδή κατάθεση, αλλά δεν παύει να είναι μάρτυρας.


Μάλλον ωστόσο στον ψευδομάρτυρα (... όπως και στην ψευδοροφή :)) το βάρος πέφτει πάλι στο ψεύτικος, ότι εμφανίζεται και καταθέτει ως μάρτυρας στο δικαστήριο, ενώ δεν ήταν ούτε αυτόπτης ούτε αυτήκοος. Και οι ψευτοεπιχειρηματίες, "επιχειρηματίες" είναι για την εφορία.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 3, 2009)

Πάντως ο _ψευδομάρτυρας_ μαρτυρεί ψεύδη, δίνει ψευδή μαρτυρία (χωρίς να αποκλείεται να ήταν αυτόπτης και αυτήκοος· απλώς επιλέγει ενσυνείδητα να καταθέσει ψευδείς πληροφορίες). Επίσης κάνω τη σκέψη ότι αν θέλαμε να περιγράψουμε κάποιον που προσποιείται ότι υφίσταται μαρτύρια, που μας παριστάνει και καλά τον μάρτυρα, θα λέγαμε _ψευτομάρτυρας_ (διαφορά λόγιου και μη λόγιου σχηματισμού). Ωστόσο δεν έχω καταλήξει ακόμη πώς να πούμε (α) τον μάρτυρα δικαστηρίου και (β) όποιον περνά μαρτύρια, που ψευδίζουν.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Apr 3, 2009)

Zazula said:


> αν θέλαμε να περιγράψουμε κάποιον που προσποιείται ότι υφίσταται μαρτύρια, που μας παριστάνει και καλά τον μάρτυρα, θα λέγαμε _ψευτομάρτυρας_ (διαφορά λόγιου και μη λόγιου σχηματισμού).


Έχει χαθεί η διαφορά, και τα δύο και για τα δύο. Όπως ψευδο/ψευτοπροφήτης



> Ωστόσο δεν έχω καταλήξει ακόμη πώς να πούμε (α) τον μάρτυρα δικαστηρίου και (β) όποιον περνά μαρτύρια, που ψευδίζουν


Δεν μπορώ να βοηθήσω. Αλλά μου ήρθε το πώς λέμε τον βραδύγλωσσο κομμουνιστή: 
ΚΚΚΚ Κεκές κουκουές.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 3, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Πάντως ο _ψευδομάρτυρας_ μαρτυρεί ψεύδη, δίνει ψευδή μαρτυρία (χωρίς να αποκλείεται να ήταν αυτόπτης και αυτήκοος· απλώς επιλέγει ενσυνείδητα να καταθέσει ψευδείς πληροφορίες).


Συμφωνώ με τον Ζαζ ότι αυτό σημαίνει το "ψευδο-" εδώ. Δεν είναι ότι δεν είναι μάρτυρας, αφού καταθέτει στο δικαστήριο, μάρτυρας είναι.


----------

